# what a year for pompano



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

is it just me or are we having one of the best years in the past 5-10yr for citation pomps in NC...from reports, word of mouth, pomp fishermen i know, pics, etc. there are lots of quality fish being caught, and they're still being caught now in the dog days of summer


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

what bait is working well for them, i havent had a lot of luck on them with shrimp


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey! Save some of those for me! I'm coming after them in early October!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Been a good year down in SC from what they tell me. Got my first.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

2008 was also a good year. I saw some bigones caught.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

What's the secret to the success?
The fishermen didn't get any smarter, or the fish any dumber.
Or did they?


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

fishinbob said:


> what bait is working well for them, i havent had a lot of luck on them with shrimp


Sand fleas


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

night crawlers


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

EABiker said:


> Hey! Save some of those for me! I'm coming after them in early October!


 Seen some bigguns caught at that time in their return route down south...



CrawFish said:


> 2008 was also a good year. I saw some bigones caught.




Yeap,I got in on some a that... This year ain't messed with it,but it has been excellent from pics and post,as well as I've been in tackleshops with folks wieghing them in as well...


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Got me...
But even if I don't catch another for the rest of the year it is my best year ever after the three I left Hatteras with a few weeks ago.
And all three of those were on that damn goofy Squid/Shrimp Fishbites sammich!
Hope to get back soon and try it out again!


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

This is making me hungry, 7 days until Hatteras


----------



## sharker517 (Jul 11, 2011)

i dont know if this helps hope it does i take a shirmp peel the shell off break a piece the size of my thumbnail off, use a flat 3-4oz flat sinker throw it 10 to 15 feet off waters edge and stick my pole straight up in air and keep line tight seems i can see almost every bite do this off a pier


----------



## fishhunt365 (Sep 14, 2009)

yes it is .my wife caught one at ft.fisher 4lbs 22 in. long and 14in girth.her citation come from island tackle at carolina beach.couldnt shut her up the rest of the week


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I seen my share of citation pompano this weekend. Musta seen 20 or so.....in the "schooling fish" tank at the Ripleys aquarium in Gatlinburg


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

you shoulda thrown a line in!


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

TreednNC said:


> I seen my share of citation pompano this weekend. Musta seen 20 or so.....in the "schooling fish" tank at the Ripleys aquarium in Gatlinburg


I go to that aquarium every year and know the tank you are talking about. They are some big ones.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Our season down here in Florida was a good one, also. Maybe not number wise, (at least not for me) but BIG pomps. Caught several in 4 lb range, many in the 3 lb. range, and almost NONE that were not keepers. (less than half dozen) 

That was fishing from October to April. East winds in the summer time keep pomp fishing hit or miss. I have only caught 3 undersize since April. Mind ya, I'm a shore fisherman, not a pier angler.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Solid,
What part of Fl are you in?
I have to make a trip down there this week, and was hoping to get in a little beach time while there.
I'll be up in the Matanzas Inlet area, where I can drive my truck on the beach.
I've looked on the various Fl Surf fishing sites and do not see much mention of what is being caught from the beach in that area.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

tjbjornsen said:


> What part of Fl are you in?


Middle of the East Coast. About 130 miles south of where you will be stopped.

Hard to say what is being caught up there, as even beach structure within a few miles changes the game drastically. However, you can always count on whiting and catfish. 

If you wanted to drive down a bit further, say Cocoa Beach, I'd meet up with you for a day of fishing. Not many other places in Florida (that I know of) that allow beach driving.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Love to, but this is going to be more of a visit with Mom, who is a little under the weather.
I might get in a couple of hours on a couple of mornings, but I will not have the luxury of traveling out of that area at all.
But thanks for the invite!
Tom


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

No problem. give a shout if something changes, or if you have some time - some other time.

Cheers.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

roadkillal said:


> This is making me hungry, 7 days until Hatteras


Again Al? man I'm getting jealous here.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

I am down to 4 days now and I am getting my pompano rigs ready


----------

